# Hatchling Behavior



## onarock (Mar 17, 2011)

Post # 19
They come from the Sahara! Sometimes the Sahara doesn't get rain for a decade. Babies spend most of their early years in burrows that retain humidity from root systems, urates, feces...you name it!


The use of exclamation points shows your conviction and that you are stating fact!! Although you do go onto state nobody has ever studied SULCATA's in the wild. Your statement of such at the end of the post while pointing to a specific species appears that it is designed as a disclaimer meant to throw the uninformed off from your first statement. A clever debate tactic, but not clever enough.

I only make sence to the sencible. Weather you included in that, I will leave up to you.


Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-why-basking-spot-115-degrees?page=2#ixzz1GtPFOAYl


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2011)

Am exclamation point does not mean a fact. it only expresses a strong emotion, nothing else, and please don't confuse this with supporting who ever made the statement I got this directly from several online sources for punctuation.


----------



## onarock (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the definition dmmj, I am aware of that as well. I was just giving the author of post #19 the benefit of the doubt. Hoping that he would not exclamation point (showing strong emotion) somthing that was either speculation,hearsay or non-truth, but I guess we have to consider the source.



dmmj said:


> Am exclamation point does not mean a fact. it only expresses a strong emotion, nothing else, and please don't confuse this with supporting who ever made the statement I got this directly from several online sources for punctuation.


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

they do not come from the sahara their range is in a strip that borders the edge of the sahara and the savana


----------



## Kristina (Mar 17, 2011)

I was under the impression as well that they were found in the extreme southern and western edges of the Sahara, which has a much higher relative humidity than the deep desert.

I may be wrong, just stating what I thought. I will do some digging on that fact myself.


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2011)

kyryah said:


> I was under the impression as well that they were found in the extreme southern and western edges of the Sahara, which has a much higher relative humidity than the deep desert.
> 
> I may be wrong, just stating what I thought. I will do some digging on that fact myself.



yes from what i researched they do live on the edge,the range maps i've seenshow streams and rivers running through the range which is a dead give away it is not the complete desert enviornment


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2011)

...and nobody makes sence, since it is not a word, Mr. high and mighty who does nothing but criticize and tell everyone how wrong they are, while never spending one word on telling people what YOU think is right. If you don't like the same methods as some of the rest of us, post your own care sheet along with lots of pics and data to support your theories.


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2011)

debate section or Start a fight section? 
getting kinda tired of this...
Some reputations... need adjusting....


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to add some smiley faces...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, ENOUGH of the name calling, innuendos, mud tossing, bickering, fighting, and acting worse then any two year olds I have ever saw. This is getting ridiculous. These are the DEBATE threads, not the welcome to round three fight zone.


----------



## onarock (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah, I cant spell.... so what? Here is the bottom line Tom, Ive talked to you on the phone a few times. Ive got news for the entire board. Tom has misrepresented his experience. Since Yvonnes/my thread 115 degree. Tom and myself have been exchanging PM's. I told him that out of respedt and courtesy, I have been keeping the stuff we have spoke about off the forum regarding his experience. But, since he has taken our other private converations public, I will as well. Tom has limited experience. Its only been in the last year that he actually figured out the difference between gpp and gpb. He talks about the 1000's hes seen of both species over the last 20 years. Truth be told he has not. I would be more than happy to show Toms feeble attempt to justify his BS on the PM's Bottom line is Tom has over represented his experience and used that mis-representation to fool some if not most of you. What I write is the truth. 

You may not like my writing style, my sarcasm, my confrontational style, but I do it all to help the newb. I have been keeping this knowledge and trying to prove my point by asking questions, but no more. Ive been straigh foreward with my own experience. Ive been straight foreward when telling other that I dont keep torts indoors. Ive been straight foreward when suggesting that they should heep the advice to people with more indoor experience than I. Ive been straight foreward when saying that although I do not discount Toms outcome (so far) with his short experiment, that the method seems a bit extreme and that I think the same can be accompished at more moderate levels. Tom is right, I have not shared my personal exact ideas. I ask those who promote ideas questions and thats all. All my questions turn into debate, why? Because those who should be able to answer them cant. In short... Tom has been fraudulent and misrepresented his experience and used that to influence those who dont know any better to subscribe to his methods or in the case of Leopard tortoises, purchase his animals.. 



Tom said:


> ...and nobody makes sence, since it is not a word, Mr. high and mighty who does nothing but criticize and tell everyone how wrong they are, while never spending one word on telling people what YOU think is right. If you don't like the same methods as some of the rest of us, post your own care sheet along with lots of pics and data to support your theories.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2011)

NOTICE:some of the above posts would normally have been cleaned up and words or sentences deleted as they are personal, name calling, defamatory, and as such clearly go over the lines as to what is acceptable posting behavior even in the debate thread section. However the are left to give equal time to both Paul and Tom in regards to comments made and responded too, by both of them. Tom's rebuttal of Paul's last comments are on another thread and so you will have to go there to read what was said.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-politics#axzz1GxemqekM

From this point forward on this thread, keep your remarks back to the topic and no further debating should be about the personal remarks nor any new personal remarks brought up. Are we clear?

KEEP IT ON TOPIC!


okay continue with your debating....


----------

